# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] How do I find duplicate rows in a list in Excel, and not delete it

## Matthew in FL

I have a long list of data in Excel that is 3 columns wide.  I need to find
and save only the duplicate rows but don't want to delete them.  Instead, I
could delete the unique rows and keep the duplicate rows.  In the customer
assistance, I found out how to delete duplicate rows and save the unique
rows, but this is exactly opposite of what I want to do.

----------


## olasa

This is one option:
=COUNTIF($A$4:$A$18,A4)>1 
copy down, and use a Autofilter to find all True

HTH
Ola Sandström

Picture encl.: http://www.excelforum.com/attachment...tid=3498&stc=1

----------


## Doug

You could try putting an "X" in the fourth column when there is a duplicate
then go thru the list deleting rows that don't have an "X"

Doug

Matthew in FL > wrote in message
<84A1EACE-D6C8-4019-8AA7-C545034D0A5B@microsoft.com>...
>I have a long list of data in Excel that is 3 columns wide.  I need to find
>and save only the duplicate rows but don't want to delete them.  Instead, I
>could delete the unique rows and keep the duplicate rows.  In the customer
>assistance, I found out how to delete duplicate rows and save the unique
>rows, but this is exactly opposite of what I want to do.

----------


## Stef33

Thank you so much olasa!  That is exactly what I needed to know!  
Stef

----------


## nareshekbote806

thank you !!! that was very helpful

----------


## riyaraj

yea it is working is there any shortcut available ?

----------


## arlu1201

riyaraj,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------


## riyaraj

Thanx Arly for aware me.  I dont want to brake rule.  I am also searching this solution & got this thread is relevant with my question so I appreciate  above answer. Thank again I'll keep in mind from now it is against forum rule..

----------

